# 2.1 Speakers



## nikhilsigma (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi, I wanna buy a 2.1 Speaker system,

i searched net and came down to..
- Sony SRS D5
- F&D A520

both are looking good(from reviews)
and does not distort sound even at maximum volume according to reviews...

sony have advantage of brand name and control on left satellite
where as F&D are around 700rs cheap and have a blasting bass, but have controls at backside of subwoofer.

please suggest me, which one to buy...??


----------



## Sarath (Feb 6, 2012)

You need to state your budget and what usage scenario are they used for, gaming, music, movies (if all then preference for which is more?) etc etc

[thread approved]


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello nikhilsigma, welcome to TDF... 

Can't comment on the F&D A520 as i haven't heard them, but stay away from sony 2.1s they are not worth for what you are paying.. 
Mention your budget, usage & we can help you better...


----------



## nikhilsigma (Feb 7, 2012)

first of all thanks for replying....

I want to buy 2.1 speakers up Rs.3000.
and i want to listen music(from my mp3 player and laptop with 3.5mm jack), games and movies, i want to buy it for a single room use, but sound should not distort.

and you can suggest any other model in this price range, if it have a good performance from these....


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 7, 2012)

I highly recommend Creative Inspire T3100

Also i'm hearing good things about the F&D A520


----------



## gurujee (Mar 13, 2012)

hi, i want a 2.1 for my small bedroom. i will connect it to logitech squeezebox radio or laptop. i have choosen edifier c2 and f&d a520.

or should i go for creative or altec lansing octane ?


----------



## renlouis (Jun 29, 2012)

Logitech speakers are somewhat expensive, altecs are also same. Altec lansing systems normally deliver tight bass and logitech ones give boomy bass. Creative systems give a mix of boomy and tight bass.

Fenda A520 has a 6.5 inch sub that is capable of reproducing very low audible frequencies. The satellites are fullrange ones, which output more than the subs. This may have a reason. A520 is not a new model, but reviews shows it is even better than many recommended systems by Creative, Logitech and Altec lansing in terms of sound quality and price.

No one commended bad about A520 ever, even though comments arise as...:
-Excellent sound quality
-Thumping bass
-Zero distortion
-Value for money
-Good build quality
-Ample power

Far better in above things than most of the competitors in the price range! It appears A510/520 is a miracle from F&D.

It may not compete with systems that are in price range above 5K from Creative, Logitech or Altec etc.


----------



## renlouis (Jul 9, 2012)

Finally I bought F&D A520 through flipkart.

Frankly, I bought this 2.1 for movies and so I am happy. As far as its performance in music is concerned, it appears cannot even defeat Creative SBS A300's bass and treble reproduction. I am telling again, I am very happy as it delivers excellent midrange as well as clear sharp deep bass.

Let me say the reasons and see the comparisons below after my testing. I have been using SBS A300 for 4 years.

SBS A300 Vs F&D A520 ---->

- Mix of Tight and Boomy bass Vs slightly Boomy bass with fully lacking tight bass.

- Average midrange Vs Excellent midrange reproduction. This makes movies much real and enjoyable.

- Average deep bass clarity Vs Sharp deep bass clarity (theater feeling.)

- Fair treble reproduction Vs just average treble reproduction.

- Overwhelming bass Vs Well balanced bass and impressive midranges (Makes overall listening experience stunning)

No tight bass. Such a bass range appears not reproducible by the subwoofer. I remember many songs that has tight bass sounds as well as vibrations clearly pronounced by SBS A300, but completly disappearing in A520. Maybe the sub specializes in deep bass only (20Hz to 120Hz), then the upper bass end probably suffers. Those deep bass and vibrations SBS A300 struggled to reproduce are well heard and clear in A520. Overall in my view, this makes A520 not up to the mark for music. However the deep bass makes movies real and we feel we are in a theater. It also males us think the frequency reproduction gap between sub and satellites is somewhat large to get noticed while listening.

For the money we pay, this is excellent for movies and may not be good for music. Also a refreshing experience for all who used Creative in the past days.

It is also clear that from its specs... A520 will behave like this. Build quality is excellent and amazed to see the stuff.

Also since the bass is not tight, we may have to give more bass via SRS trubass, DFX etc for a heart thumping bass from the sub. I think, tweaking equalizer bands can affect a frequency that is reproducible and cannot affect that is not reproducible at all.

Anyway, I really really enjoy it for movies.


----------

